# Creepy Abandoned Farm House



## Chris Stegner (Jun 2, 2010)

I ran across this abandoned farm house on a recent "Photo Trip". Thought I'd share, and get some feedback maybe. I know they're a bit noisy but I don't mind the noise with the subject.

Here's the entire gallery from the trip if you're interested. The gallery includes 2 abandoned farms, couple of covered bridges, just one of my typical Sunday drives.

1







2






3






4






Thanks for looking


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2010)

I love pics of abandoned buildings. Nice series. Looks like you had more light than is often the case when shooting in an abandoned spot. The second and fourth are my faves of this series (I like the curve of the staircase


----------

